# RAW images erstellen und öffnen ?!



## The_real_Guru (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich brauche zum Testen einiger Algorithmen RAW-Bilder, die keinen Offset haben. Damit meine ich, dass wirklich immer 8 Byte (grey-color) der Datei die Farbe eines Pixels darstellen. Kann mir jemand ein Programm nennen, dass das kann und vielleicht sogar eines für Mac oder Linux? Windows-Programme sind aber auch willkommen!

Danke!

.guru


----------



## regurge (28. Oktober 2006)

dann frag am besten einen Bekannten, ob er eine RAW-fähige Kamera hat und er dir ein paar Bilder macht.

Anders wird es kaum möglich sein, außer du findest vielleicht im Internet ein paar RAW-Bilder, was ich aber bezweifle.

Öffnen kannst du die Bilder in z.B Camera Raw (Photoshop), oder der mitgelieferten KameraRawSoftware, welche man auch meist auf der Herstellerpage runterladen kann.


----------

